# Hymn #365



## jammo (Jun 14, 2014)

> > > > > *A minister completing a temperance  sermon. With great emphasis he said,  "**If I had all the  beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the  river." *
> > > > >
> > > > > *With  even greater emphasis he said,  "And if I had all  the wine in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the  river."
> > > > >
> > > > > ...


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2014)

Great day to be baptized?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

